# Baby twitching and jerking in sleep: how long?



## PollyC (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi there

For how long does a baby twitch and jerk in their sleep? Mine is 5/6 weeks old right now, and it is starting to freak me out. How long can this go on and be considered normal?

I don't know what to think; he jerks his arms, legs, head, etc periodically while sleeping. When did yours grow out of it?

Thanks!


----------



## Beltane (Jul 20, 2006)

I've noticed this as well in my 8-week old. Dreaming, I guess? She really only does it at night and I notice it because she sleeps right next to me. I'd be curious to see what others say.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

When my daughter consistently woke herself up by doing this, we started swaddling her for sleep. At 6 months old, she's still swaddled for the same reason; she still startles awake if she's not. I do it too, so I think it could just be part of our wiring.


----------



## Schae (Oct 6, 2006)

I swaddle my 4 week old for naps, he twitches, jerks and his eyes roll about too. It's quite freaky, but normal (i am told).


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, my little guy did this for a couple of months, and it's all about the immature nervous system, according to dr. sears







.

in his third month, he did it once or twice, then not after that...


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep...that's why we swaddle. It's the startle reflex. They are born with a rooting reflex and a startling reflex when born. Both take awhile to outgrow. Some earlier than others as you can see from babes being swaddled at 6 months old. Swaddle your babe and it won't bother him ( or you) as much!


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

We all twitch a bit when we are in REM sleep - ever feel your muscles sort of twitching as you fall asleep, or noticed your mate twitching, or have that falling feeling as you fall asleep? Infants spend a lot more time in REM sleep than we do, and that's also how they enter sleep. I forget when they change - I think after about 8-10 months they start spending increasing amounts of time in deep sleep during which they are more still.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Neither of my kids have been happy swaddled so I let them sleep on their stomach. Solves the problem.







(Yes yes, I know it is evil. I'm ok with it.)


----------



## rlandnl (Aug 28, 2003)

It COULD be normal, in fact it probably is, but I would reccomend you video record it and show it to your pediatrician.

my ds was doing that at birth and he was called "jittery". He would jerk and twitch, rhythmically in his sleep, and my mom and mil both convinced me to call the ped, I got the immature nervous system answer, but it kept going longer and longer, and I brought him in video taped it, and he was diagnosed with seizures, almost constantly while he slept. It only lasted till he was 6 months old, he was on phenobarb.

Again that was MY experience, and it's probably nothing, but it's worth getting checked out, especially if your mommy radar is concerned


----------

